# Dj/mtb



## jgar (Aug 11, 2009)

Sup guys. I have a stupid question. So I'm wanting to get into mountain biking, was thinking of getting a 29er. But I will really miss my ****ing around ability that I had with my 20. I'm wondering if anyone uses their DJ as both a mountain bike for single track trails while also using it for some jump trails?

If so, is there a certain setup that you had in mind when buying your DJ bike? For the trails I'd be riding, I wouldn't be needing gears, but the one thing that seems like it'd be counter-intuitive would be the slammed seat.


----------



## jgar (Aug 11, 2009)

jgar said:


> Sup guys. I have a stupid question. So I'm wanting to get into mountain biking, was thinking of getting a 29er. But I will really miss my ****ing around ability that I had with my 20. I'm wondering if anyone uses their DJ as both a mountain bike for single track trails while also using it for some jump trails?
> 
> If so, is there a certain setup that you had in mind when buying your DJ bike? For the trails I'd be riding, I wouldn't be needing gears, but the one thing that seems like it'd be counter-intuitive would be the slammed seat.


****, just read that post a few pages down ><.


----------



## jgar (Aug 11, 2009)

Whilst on that subject, how does this p.1 look for the price, and might you guys think that oculd function for single track? As I mentioned before, that seat just seems way too slammed for riding comfortably while mtbing though.


----------



## jgar (Aug 11, 2009)

Or what about this DMR. Would this be more versatile in you all's opinion?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Since your background is BMX, I say definitely get a dirt jumper mtb. They just feel so much more natural to the way you are used to riding. You can jump, ride street, skatepark, whatever, in addition to singletrack. That said, if you are mostly going to be an xc-nerd, want a high seat, a computer, clip in shoes and a heart monitor, then a DJ bike may not be quite right for you.

Some of them will be slightly more mtb-ish while others have a feel that is almost like a bmx cruiser.

Blackmarket and Eastern for example are some of the most bmx-ish dirt jumpers because of the short travel fork (80mm), high-ish bottom bracket, low top tube, short chainstays (i.e the back end, measured from center of cranks to center of rear axle), and extremely short seat tube, to get your seat as low and out of the way as possible. Specialized P bikes are like that in every way except with low bottom bracket that feels more mtb-ish and may be better for a cross-over xc / all-around bike.

Other dirt jumpers are more mtb-ish. They have lower bottom brackets, longer chainstay, taller seat tube, 100mm travel fork. The older Kona Shred and Kona Stuff fall in this category. Not sure what Kona is up to now....

I think the DK Asterik is a great entry level complete for the money. Single speed for simplicity. Improved fork over previous year models. It has a longer seat tube which you might like if you are going to run a high seat for xc riding.

https://oldskoolcycles1.com/DK_Asterik.aspx









Look how much lower the top tube and shorter the seat tube is on the Eastern Thunderbird:









The Peddler in Austin https://www.peddlerbike.com/ is a cool shop and they can get you the DK.

In general, with stock bikes, try to avoid RST Space fork (which come on Mongoose Ritual and Haro Thread)... and opt for Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2 or 3 fork instead.

Blackmarket .357 complete ($1049):


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a similiar issue. Not the lycra computer xc-nerd type, but I would like a DJ bike that can be pedaled around and to the top if needed. Slamped seat is biggest issue to overcome.

Earlier post of mine on another thread:
I'm looking to get a DJ bike to work on my skill. Usual ride is a 6" Morewood Mbuzi. I would like to get a bike I can do some trail riding on and maybe even some 4X, but that's not that that important. Trick is though it would be super if frame can take normal diameter post that I can run extended in order for me to pedal it the top of trails or to work in the summer.

Yeah that's asking a lot of one frame! Anyway, I looked at the Morewood enza. Its their DJ/4X frame but can take 120mm fork and has a 30.9 post. What are your thoughts? Should I rather get an AM frame? And which one will I be able to practise jumps/tricks/skills on?

Other frames in the mix are Spank Tweet Tweet, On One Inbred or new Summer, Giant STP...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Iwan said:


> I have a similiar issue. Not the lycra computer xc-nerd type, but I would like a DJ bike that can be pedaled around and to the top if needed. Slamped seat is biggest issue to overcome.
> 
> Earlier post of mine on another thread:
> I'm looking to get a DJ bike to work on my skill. Usual ride is a 6" Morewood Mbuzi. I would like to get a bike I can do some trail riding on and maybe even some 4X, but that's not that that important. Trick is though it would be super if frame can take normal diameter post that I can run extended in order for me to pedal it the top of trails or to work in the summer.
> ...


_Slamped _seat?!! heh heh. Well, the answer is kinda what I said. Get a dirt jumper that has a longer seat tube and not such a low top tube. The DK Asterik I showed you above fits the bill. I think the seat tube is around 14" versus like 11 or so on a Blackmarket. (you can look up those numbers).

Here is my friend Jake on an older Santa Cruz jackal. He does long xc rides on it as well. The feel is not as mtbmx-ish as new school dj bikes but it still works well. He says the seat doesn't go super high for the "ideal" xc stance but good enough for him. The new Jackal is completely different.

I personally ride across town on my MOB all the time. Stand up to pedal, sit down to cruise--bmx style.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Giant STP, that i absolutely love. Aluminum frame, sturdy everything, but not too porky to trail with.


----------



## Rivers977 (Oct 7, 2009)

ZenkiS14 said:


> I have a Giant STP, that i absolutely love. Aluminum frame, sturdy everything, but not too porky to trail with.


Me to is sounds perfect for what you want low clearance for jumping and it has some rear gears for single track and climbs


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I've got the regular size STP as well (not the large), a longer seat post (between 350 and 400mm) gives me enough leg extension for commuting or just trail riding, but the seat doesn't slam right down.... almost though. I haven't really been game enough to dirt jump it yet, that is a goal of mine and hopefully a work in profress this summer!


Gearing wise I chose to put a 32T ring up front instead of the 36T it came with, that combined with the 11-32 cassette gives me enough gears for riding everything apart from the real steep and long hills, but that could be worked on because I'm not as fit as I could be and well walking in the bush isn't so bad either.

Now if you're still missing your BMX after getting a DJ bike you could always go for rigid forks and 24" wheels!

Seriously though it doesn't feel much like my Sons BMX (which I probably enjoy pedalling around on because it's different to what I'm used to) but it certainly feels better as an overall bike compared to an XC hardtail, besides at least you can fit big tyres and the slacker geo is a plus.


----------



## bloodfart (Apr 30, 2009)

friends dont let friends buy eastern crap


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

jgar said:


> Sup guys. I have a stupid question. So I'm wanting to get into mountain biking, was thinking of getting a 29er. But I will really miss my ****ing around ability that I had with my 20. I'm wondering if anyone uses their DJ as both a mountain bike for single track trails while also using it for some jump trails?
> 
> If so, is there a certain setup that you had in mind when buying your DJ bike? For the trails I'd be riding, I wouldn't be needing gears, but the one thing that seems like it'd be counter-intuitive would be the slammed seat.


build a stable. i'd never ride my DJ bike on real singletrack, sure you could do it, but its 10x's more fun on my 29er. conversely, though i do jump the 29er on the singletrack, it would be a death sentence (and you'd probably break it) on real dirtjumps. though i have sent it around the pumptrack a couple of times.

fortunately, you can build up both a decent singlespeed 29er and a decent singlespeed dirtjump bike at a reasonable price point.


----------

